# Würdet ihr sagen Java Applets eignen sich gut



## mryoyoyo700 (28. Okt 2012)

für Facebook Apps?
Oder ist javaskript mit html5 besser?

Ich rede hier jetzt nur von 2D game 

mfg


----------



## Schandro (28. Okt 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach sind Applets tot. Spätestens seit den letzten großen Malware-Problemen sollte jeder pflichtbewusste Surfer und Browser-Hersteller Applets komplett deaktiviert haben.

Nimm HTML/JS/CSS oder (wenns unbedingt sein muss) Flash.


----------



## TheDarkRose (28. Okt 2012)

HTML5/CSS3/JS sollten die Mittel der modernen Webprogrammierung sein. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## knoppers (29. Okt 2012)

Finger weg von Applets. Wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb. Applets sind tot. Werden von Browsern gesperrt, bzw. entfernt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kr0e (29. Okt 2012)

JavaFX ist dann schon eher das ,was du willst. Auch wen JavaFX verglichen mit den Web-Standards natürlich auch schon fast wieder tot aussieht.

Es gibt aber auch noch SilverLight von Microsoft. Das ist nicht tot, ist aber im Gegensatz zu Flash bei weitem nicht so sehr verbreitet und würde extra Downloads benötigen.

Flash ist von allen Nicht-Standard Lösungen noch das bewerteste.... Aber

MAL IM ERNST:


HTML 5 und CSS 3 und JavaScript und WebGL ... Das sind sooooo abgefahrene Standards... Der ganze andere Mist kann dann sowieso in die Tonne gekloppt werden, früher oder später...

Java, C#, etc. nur noch als Backend einsetzen. Also Servlets, ASP.NET für die Web Server die dann Datenbankkram etc machen...


----------



## Guest2 (29. Okt 2012)

Moin, 

JavaFX (eingebettet im Browser) benötigt doch genauso wie Applets das Java-Browser-Plugin. Ist dieses deaktiviert, geht weder das eine noch das andere.

Nichtsdestotrotz, vor einiger Zeit habe ich mich mal probeweise an ein Applet als Facebook Anwendung versucht und es lief (als Prototyp) relativ problemlos. (Imho gibt es kein offizielles SDK in Java um Zugriff auf die Facebook API zu nehmen, aber die inoffiziellen Alternativen funktionieren (zumindest damals)).

Heute würde ich persönlich klassisches Webstart versuchen (braucht kein Browser-Plugin). Allerdings müsste man (egal ob Applet oder Webstart) prüfen, ob die Anwendung signiert sein müsste, um Zugriff auf die Facebook API zu bekommen. (ggf. über PHP umleiten).

HTML, WebGL und JavaScript kann aber natürlich auch eine sinnvolle Lösung sein. 

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


Mit stolz von meiner Kloschüssel gesendet!


----------

